# Babe in the woods - Memphis Pro?



## Hudidad (May 11, 2020)

Ok, not actually a babe, unless 50 something middle aged white dudes are your thing.  But I digress.  Just really a babe in terms of knowledge.  So thanks up front for your patience with someone pretty new and clueless.

Have had a nice built in gas grill forever, but being at home decided to do some long cooks.  Did a brisket, which turned out not terrible as long as you aren't married to your meat being very smokey.  Same with some pork ribs.  

Here's the situation.  I successfully negotiated with the better half to buy a decent smoker.   Her counterpoint is it has to be built in to an existing outdoor kitchen.  My counterpoint was if we were going to build it in, we had better do a decent one.   After a brief stare down, we arrived at a deal.  We'll be buying a smoker that we can build into an existing island (have a contractor friend that's doing that - it doesn't have to fit an existing hole as there's masonry involved regardless).  But somehow I feel like I actually came out on the winning side here and also got approval to buy a really nice one.  Either that, or I really lost but haven't yet figured out how.  I've been married a long time - that happens more often than I'd like to admit too.

The outdoor island is L shaped, but only one side is being used with an existing gas grill.  The idea is we are going to have the smoker built into the other side of the L, which is actually the longer side so size isn't an issue.  We are going to keep the existing gas grill where it is because it works, is good for making simple stuff.

Given all of that, I was thinking about buying a Memphis Pro for a smoker.  We don't have giant parties, and the Elite seems like overkill.  I don't really know other brands very well, other than the Traegers don't come in stainless and don't really look like they're built to be used as a built in.  

Anybody have any recommendations on this?  What would y'all do?  Any other products or brands I should check out?  Any input on the Memphis Pro?  Really truly appreciate any help - I look forward to learning from everyone here and hopefully having something to contribute one day.


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2020)

Rec Tec is a very high quality outfit.
Your smoker placement in your L shaped island poses a question. Not sure of your location but which direction does your predominant winds come from? Is smoke blowing across somewhere that you will be sitting going to be an issue? Food for thought...
Our main patio is on North side of house (windy side), which does create a problem for us at times for sitting around when smoking.


----------



## bregent (May 11, 2020)

The Pro works really well as a built-in for an outdoor kitchen. I know most folks say that bigger is better, but I have the Elite (not built in)  and if I were to do it again, I'd get the Pro. I never fill up the Elite, and if I did need more space for an occasional large party, I could make do with the kettle or other grill I have for extra capacity. Get something that will fit your need for 90% of the time.  The Pro doesn't get as hot as the Elite, but I don't really use high heat much.

I think there may be folks here that have done a built-ins with a Memphis, but I know some folks for sure over at pelletfan.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 12, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Louisiana Grills. They make an "estate" series that are built in and look nice. 



			https://louisiana-grills.com/shop/grills/lg-estate-860bi


----------



## lovethemeats (May 12, 2020)

If I had buddies that could do masonry work. I'd build my own.  Check out what others have done in here. There are some nice ones in here. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to come up with a cool working unit. Decide to cold smoke at some time. No having to buy a extra piece of equipment.  Already build it in.  Get the wife involved. Over all is cost/time of how you want to do a unit. Don't sound like your in a super rush for one.


----------

